# On the rail



## Trackjockey05 (Jun 30, 2020)

A beautiful but chilly morning, currently 18 degrees


----------



## Trackjockey05 (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## LocoChris (Jun 26, 2021)

Nice pictures, it's cold but beautiful here in Minnesota too. Who do you ride the high-rail for?


----------



## Trackjockey05 (Jun 30, 2020)

LocoChris said:


> Nice pictures, it's cold but beautiful here in Minnesota too. Who do you ride the high-rail for?


Sorry for delayed response, I’m employed by UP


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

In case of a screwup how fast can you exit the rail if needed? 
Do you have to find a crossing to get off the rail?


----------



## Trackjockey05 (Jun 30, 2020)

A crossing helps, but in the event of a “screwup” out the door is fastest escape route, my rail gear is hydraulic and I have buttons inside so I can pull my wheels up pretty quick


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Trackjockey05 said:


> A crossing helps, but in the event of a “screwup” out the door is fastest escape route, my rail gear is hydraulic and I have buttons inside so I can pull my wheels up pretty quick


OK, the door ha ha ha.
Yes I know you can raise the wheels but then you would have to jump the rail somehow with the truck.
That is easier said then done without blowing the tires.
Do you ever think of that when rolling down the rail? A train coming at you?  I would. lol
It would be real scary to see a speeding train bearing down on you.
If one is coming up behind you it might be better, you could either outrun it or end up being pushed by it. 
How fast can you roll down the rail? Not by a set company standard. How fast can you roll before you are on the edge?


----------



## Trackjockey05 (Jun 30, 2020)

The limit for my truck is 45, I usually run between 25-30, I don’t worry about a train coming at me, when I run the 70 mph double track and I have one going past on the adjacent track at speed the thought creeps in my head once in awhile but it don’t faze me, trains flying by me arms length away doesn’t bother me one bit


----------



## Trackjockey05 (Jun 30, 2020)

Maybe this will put it in perspective as to how close they are


----------



## LocoChris (Jun 26, 2021)

You need to convince your superiors to restore a gas turbine for use in the heritage fleet


----------



## Trackjockey05 (Jun 30, 2020)

I’d say it will never happen, but then nobody ever thought they’d restore a Big Boy to operation either


----------



## JeffHurl (Apr 22, 2021)

Trackjockey05 said:


> The limit for my truck is 45, I usually run between 25-30, I don’t worry about a train coming at me, when I run the 70 mph double track and I have one going past on the adjacent track at speed the thought creeps in my head once in awhile but it don’t faze me, trains flying by me arms length away doesn’t bother me one bit


I would need to pack an extra pair of underwear if I had your job, LOL!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Trackjockey05 said:


> Maybe this will put it in perspective as to how close they are
> View attachment 571516


It does, now imagine if way down the rail you saw one coming at you.  
You need a video camera. Go Pro? 
Nice shot.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

I would imagine you are in contact with the train dispatchers, and are apprised of rail traffic coming your way…..?


----------



## 65446 (Sep 22, 2018)

deleted/changed concept of situation


----------



## Trackjockey05 (Jun 30, 2020)

Old_Hobo said:


> I would imagine you are in contact with the train dispatchers, and are apprised of rail traffic coming your way…..?


Absolutely, when I’m on a section of track I own that block


----------



## Andreash (Dec 30, 2018)

Thanks for sharing, your living the dream…☕🍩


----------



## Trackjockey05 (Jun 30, 2020)

Along the Rock River









Rock River bridge into Nelson IL









A relic from the past


----------



## Trackjockey05 (Jun 30, 2020)

Frigid early morning run


----------



## Trackjockey05 (Jun 30, 2020)

Hennepin canal bridge


----------



## Trackjockey05 (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## Trackjockey05 (Jun 30, 2020)

Good morning!


----------

